
Using Open-Source to Disrupt Marketplaces - theturtletalks
https://openship.org/blog/2019-10-23-using-open-source-to-disrupt-marketplaces/
======
planetzero
I don't think this will disrupt the market. Most business owners don't want to
tinker with the code and also don't want to hunt through forums or find a
developer to fix their software issues. They just want it to work and be able
to get support.

This is why Amazon is so successful with the way they use open source. Most
business owners probably don't even realize there is open source running their
dashboard.

It could be successful if a large company took it and built an all-inclusive
service around it. But then you would be back to what we have now with Amazon
and Shopify.

